# New to everything



## jbb0903 (Feb 3, 2012)

Chukar season ends this Sunday as I am sure many of you know. I am a college student and just got my first shotgun and have never hunted birds. (I have done some skeet though). I was wondering if anyone would wanna go out Sunday. If not, does anyone have any suggestions on where I could go? I only know of Chukar on Stansbury island and many of them are a bitch to get to and I have no dog. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and welcome to the wonderful world of upland hunting!

I was hoping to go out this weekend myself, but now the "honey do list" is piling up. I havent personally hunted Stansbury Island but know there used to be lots of chuckars out there til several years ago it was announced on TV. So I hear (purely hearsay) that the area is hit really hard and the birds are harder to find now. BUT I dont know for sure, so I wouldnt say not to try. But I wouldnt say to get your hopes up too high either


----------



## jbb0903 (Feb 3, 2012)

I know there are birds there.... how many and how hard they are to get to is the question. I was hiking there the other day and they were cluckin all over the cliffs, but if it flies down and I shoot it, i have to go around the canyon to get to it. haha. not ideal


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Having a dog is definitely a necessity for chuckar hunting. I have shot them and looked all around for the bird only to find it at my feet! They blend in sooooo well


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

jbb0903 said:


> Chukar season ends this Sunday as I am sure many of you know


It actually ends next Wed. Feb. 15th. Hopefully you can get out and find a few before then. We've been over this a few thousand times...but in most cases its in your best interest not to post up where you are finding birds...if you want to keep it that way


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Have had a dog in the past, loved her to death, but i spent this last hunting season with out a dog and Shot and found plenty of chukar,. But yes, buy all means it is easier to find them with a dog but not a necessity


----------

